# LIP Pictures of King Macks & Tarpon



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

My 44lb King



















Dan's 47lb King































Paul's 72lb Tarpon


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Nice work on the Kings. Makes it even more special to see them landed from a pier. 

Its a shame to see that dead Tarpon. With the few numbers we get to see up here every one is special. It's also one less chance I have at catching one on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

the tarpon probaly would have died anyway after an hour fight and then droping it back off a pier


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Not to sound like a bird lover its nice to see the king but the tarpon should have been taken to the shore or cut loose with the lack of numbers we have. Oh well its done nice catch!!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

it still probaly would have died after the fight and pictures and then carrying it that far to the beach


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Great work and awesome pictures. Nicely done.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome pics. That tarpon is something else. Would have loved to have been there when it was caught.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

whats in the tarpons mouth. looks like some sort of bucktail


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks like a skirt for a king rig


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it looks like it was caught on a kingbuster rig


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Everybody has pitty for the weak, but jealousy is earned. Congrats on the tarpon! and congrats on the kings! Id be willing to bet more lbs of 'food fish' are wasted in freezers and thrown out than tarpon kept and wasted.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> Everybody has pitty for the weak, but jealousy is earned.


what exactly does that mean?









sure, some have their oppinion that efforts should have been made to sucessfully release the tarpon alive... but at this point there is really nothing to do about it. i dont beleive anyone is "jealous" though as you put it. and i think even those who disagree with it being kept even said, "nice catch."


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Lucky Dogs. Nice fish.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

That's right about the Kingbuster Rig a Chartreuse / Green - Orange Fire Tail.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Entropy said:


> what exactly does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of release comments are made from jealousy. None on this particular thread as you stated, but there were several made in the original threads about this. Maybe the wrong thread for that quote lol.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

TreednNC said:


> A lot of release comments are made from jealousy. None on this particular thread as you stated, but there were several made in the original threads about this. Maybe the wrong thread for that quote lol.


i hear ya.

i suppose the conclusion is that its his fish, and as long as he is in compliance with the law... no one can really fault him. at least thats just IMHO.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Entropy said:


> i hear ya.
> 
> i suppose the conclusion is that its his fish, and as long as he is in compliance with the law... no one can really fault him. at least thats just IMHO.



Yep. I try to put what I keep/kill to good use, but I think we all have been guilty of waste somewhere along the lines.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone know what the king favors as far as taste?? Flakey like spade or light and delicous like trout or maybe even tuna?? Thx


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Billy J said:


> it still probaly would have died after the fight and pictures and then carrying it that far to the beach


I was thinking more like walking down to the beach while fighting to release in the surf. Thats what i do except for seagull as there are nothng but rocks. When I fish off a pier and have something on my line that weighs alot or I dont want to keep Ill walk to the beach while fighting then release it in knee deep water. :fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mud said:


> anyone know what the king favors as far as taste?? Flakey like spade or light and delicous like trout or maybe even tuna?? Thx


To me Kings remind me of blues, oily and nasty, but thats just me.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

those are great fish anyway you look at it! great catch,nice pics.... tight lines.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn... Id swear you guys were fishing in my waters!...

Nice fish!!! Theres no shortage of tarpon!..
And you guys say it diminishes your stock... the fish arent va stock.. there migraters from Here, Florida... Enjoy the global warming.. there will be more


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

What's the black line on the back of the tarpon? Is that a tag?


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

Agent VA said:


> What's the black line on the back of the tarpon? Is that a tag?


That's just something off the deck.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

I hope Eagles right about more coming this way. Those are some nice fish.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

To bad the tarpoons arent edible... but great for a mount.. or shark bait..... Just a giant thread fin shad...


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Damn... Id swear you guys were fishing in my waters!...
> 
> Nice fish!!! Theres no shortage of tarpon!..
> And you guys say it diminishes your stock... the fish arent va stock.. there migraters from Here, Florida... Enjoy the global warming.. there will be more


he is right but it is not the cause of global warming it is their natural migratory rutes to go to the easter shore to breed


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Agent VA said:


> What's the black line on the back of the tarpon? Is that a tag?


it is part of its dorsal fin


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Billy J said:


> the tarpon probaly would have died anyway after an hour fight and then droping it back off a pier


no it wouldnt have i have fought one for over an hour also they will still swim off healthy to live another day


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

05 grand slam said:


> no it wouldnt have i have fought one for over an hour also they will still swim off healthy to live another day


only to have a 12' hammer smash it when it gets out of site.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

how hard is it to get kings at that pier and how hard for tarpon.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The kings... you gotta put time in........ For Tarpon...... you gotta put more time in..........But when ya hit em............. its like Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then ya gotta figure out how to land the sucker..lol.. Best of luckk northern brotheren!


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

My first King took almost 12 years. I got serious about it 3 years ago.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

kings you must put in the time 
for tarpon god has to smile on you 
tarpon are very to the 10th power rare at lip


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in richmond should i go there 1 a month or NC 2 times a year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I think the coming of the tarpon had to do with the front that was here at the time although I’m sure one could have been caught at any time. Just as a fluke or by accident


----------

